# Am I crazy? Anyone else get bored with a projector?



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

I've owned a projector about 4 years now. When we first started using the projector it was a awesome experience to have a huge theater like image on our wall. We could stay up all night watching movies and be fascinated by the huge screen. Eventually we ended up using it just 1 night a week or less. 

Once we upgraded to a 46" lcd from a 30" crt the projector turned into a dust collector. I know the projector image is 4x the size but we were happy with the smaller tv size and the better picture. Sometime over summer we dusted off the projector. The madness was back and we bought a new projector . 
The cycle is almost the same as before but faster. At first its really awesome but the novelty was already wearing off after a month or so. 

For me the theater feel of the large image now wears off about 30 minutes into a movie. Things like space ships and transformers seem to have the most impact because they are meant to be BIG but for the most part the projector just feels like another display. Me and a buddy watched a movie on the projector and to my surprise he started asking me questions about the flat screen after the movie. I'll often ask guests if they want me to setup the projector and most will say its up to you I don't care. 

Having a less than optimized room makes black levels less than great and the picture slightly washed out. I also do a table mount and the setup/take down has been another deterrent. So I would say from my personal experience that projectors are at least slightly over rated. I'm uncertain at this time on if I will still keep a projector around or just buy a 60" set. My parents have a 60 with similar seating distance and I found it to be a satisfactory screen size without all the hassle of a projector.

I guess what I'm asking am I the only one that has felt this way? I've asked a similar question in another forum and most will say they can never go back to watching a tiny tv. Of course I would like to have the largest display possible but as I've written in my post the cons are out weighing the pros.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

You aren't the only one - I've been in several home theaters with projectors and big screens and I can honestly say it isn't for me. A decent size flat screen just has more vibrancy and 3d-ness to the image.....it's more versatile too. I don't have to let my flat screen warm up for 20 minutes for prime viewing, I don't have to make sure there are absolutely no other light sources in the room, I don't have to hear fans running, I don't have to purchase 25' or greater cables and worry about signal degredation, and I don't have to replace bulbs.

I consider myself an enthusaist, but the giant screens with projectors has never really interested me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it will differ for different people. If the setup is not just right, it might could bore you over time I suppose. Having a dedicated room for it could make a difference.

I am far from bored with ours... and much much much more prefer watching our 128" projected screen over our 67" screen when it comes to big games and movies.

There is no doubt that our projected big screen has more vibrancy than our smaller TV... no comparison at all.

We never wait 20 minutes for prime viewing... it's primed in 5 minutes to our eyes.

Light sources are not a problem in our dedicated HT room, and we can even watch with the lights dimmed with no issues, which is how we also have the lights in our great room with our 67".

I hear zero fans running. Actually, there are more things making noises in our great room than there is where we have our projector. None the less, they make them where the fan noise is unnoticeable now.

There is no signal degradation over a 25' HDMI cable and it is a one time run.

I have never replaced a bulb, but then again, I have never kept a projector for over a couple of years. The current Panasonic 3000 I have, which coincidentally I am about to give away on the forum, has a bulb replacement warranty, where I get two free bulbs. Yet, if I did have to pay to replace one, it would be worth it for me, because I gotta have my projector.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy our smaller 67" for news and some football games and when I am on my laptop like right now, but for being immersed into the show or film, there is just nothing like a nice projected image. The big time football games are soooo much better. Movies are just soooo much better. And no doubt Battlestar Galactica that I just started is very nice on the big screen. 

Nope... not bored here... and I cannot imagine being without it. Hey... I tried being without it for a while and I realized just how much I missed it once I got it back.


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

SteveCallas said:


> I consider myself an enthusaist, but the giant screens with projectors has never really interested me.



thanks for responding, I was starting to think I was the only one that still preferred a flat screen over the projector. 



Sonnie said:


> If the setup is not just right, it might could bore you over time I suppose. Having a dedicated room for it could make a difference.


Dedicated is the important word and building a theater in the basement just so I can use a projector is just not something I will be doing...yet. The more I do use the projector the less of an urge I feel to build a dedicated room because the novelty has worn off. I do have to say that your dedicated theater looks amazing Sonnie.

I also can understand the feeling of not wanting to be without the projector. While for me the initial excitement is over it was a bit lonely between my projector purchases. Maybe its some kind of ocd thing where I feel like I have to choose one or the other and can't make up my mind. I just setup my new svs sub and feeling a projector urge for the weekend. I seriously need to stop over analyzing things and should be thankful I have a nice flat panel and a projector.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Bored with a projector? My little brain can't stand it. Synapses firing wildly in a vain attempt to compute this statement. I can't help but think there is something wrong with your set up. Are you sitting too close? Do you have a DLP and are getting rainbow effects? Has it fallen off the stand and hit you in the head? LOL To me preferring a flat screen over a projector is like saying I prefer a Dodge Caravan to a Aston Martin DB9. Both modes of transportation will effectively convey their occupants but only one will leave them with a smile. There are many people for whome the Dodge Caravan will "be perfectly adequate thank you" and I think you might fall into this category when it comes to home theater. What a shame that is. I sincerely hope you check your set up to find if there is a way you can enjoy your projector. Perhaps if you gave some details about your set up we might be able to help you enjoy it more.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant say I or my family is bored with the theatre room. My wife sometimes complains that its not a space that is well used and should be available for the kids to "play" in. We only watch movies about once a week but I put a 32" LCD in the room for our daughters to watch there own movies or just TV. 
It sounds like because your room is not properly light controlled your missing out on a big part of the experience.
For movies there is still nothing better than the big screen and big sound in the comfort of our own home.


----------



## gmichael (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think you are crazy. Everyone likes different things. For me, there is no substitute for a projector though. We have 2 in our house and have about 8000 hours of viewing time in between them. So far, not bored at all. But that's us.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you should probably not go with a projector based setup. It's not for everyone and it sounds like it's not a big deal to you. We all have ways we prefer to spend our fun money this is clearly not yours.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you don't have a dedicated room it really can take away from the effect. But my home theater is more than just the size of the picture. It is the great surround sound and bass that is also hooked up to buttkickers to make it an all around experience. I never would go back to a flat screen in mr HTR and my wife love's it. When we invite friends over to watch a movie it never get's old seeing their expressions when that transformer runs across the screen and they feel every footstep. Awesome......:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

jedispork said:


> Having a less than optimized room makes black levels less than great and the picture slightly washed out.


There's your problem right there!! 
A dedicated theatre in a totally light controlled environment is a TOTALLY different thing..
You get great contrast to the image..and the whole image is very immersive..

I'm not surprised you feel the way you do!..I would have lost interest a long time ago if I didn't have a dedicated theatre!!


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> There is no doubt that our projected big screen has more vibrancy than our smaller TV... no comparison at all.
> 
> We never wait 20 minutes for prime viewing... it's primed in 5 minutes to our eyes.
> 
> ...


Well shoot, that counters every one of my points :sad:


:wave:


What type of technology projector do you use Sonnie?


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

It's all about using a dedicated space that is light controlled with a properly calibrated projector and calibrated sound system. Of course adding a PS3 for watching Blue Ray movies, playing games, browsing the internet as a media center adds more to the mix. I actually think the dedicated room is more important than what you use for viewing,...that quiet, sound proof room (Great Room Sonny) is a nice retreat sometimes


----------



## TKNice (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm in my theater every night and don't think I could ever get bored. I guess I just don't see the downsides. Sure, using a projector in non-optimal conditions is something everyone should heavily consider before buying one. I don't think I would have if I didn't do a basement theater.

I don't look at it as novelty at all. A big screen means more immersion, especially when paired with a great surround system. We also play a fair amount of games on ours and the huge screen really helps when the screen is split 2, 3 or even 4 ways.

I don't know, I guess if you are putting a projector in a living room setup then maybe its easier to feel like a 65" tv is fine, but I can't see anyone building a dedicated room feeling the same way--at least not until you can hang a 130" 2.35:1 OLED screen on the wall. 

Oh, to the other points, My projector is VERY quiet and is ready to go in about a minute. I do replace the bulb every year or so (about 2500-3000 hours) so it stays at optimum brightness. 

-TK


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I think part of it is a trade-off between convenience and space. If you have the room on a wall, a large flat-panel TV is a lot more convenient than hauling out a projector and setting it up..

In my case, i really don't have the wall space for a large TV (the walls are otherwise occupied  ), so I have a projector semi-permanently mounted overhead and a portable screen. That lets me use wall-space that's occupied by a large window. I'm using a Da-Lite InstaTheater "pull up" screen. It's very light and easily moved out of the way against a floorboard when not in use. 

Equivalently, one could use a permanently mounted pull-down or motorized screen, but that's not really an option for me. (It's a rental property with poured concrete ceilings. I suspect the building management would have a fit If I had someone drill holes in it.)

A floor diagram is at http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/index.php?n=3318


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

My PJ is in my living room with a electric screen and thick dark curtains. Thats all it took for me to have a perfectly dual function room. When the PJ is off it and the screen take up no room at all unlike a flat panel or worse a rear projection. When its movie time the curtains get closed the screen comes down and voila home theater room. It is my opinion that if you do not have a dedicated theater room that is all the more reason to go with a projector.


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

selden said:


> I think part of it is a trade-off between convenience and space. If you have the room on a wall, a large flat-panel TV is a lot more convenient than hauling out a projector and setting it up..


This is what I'm trying to say. I do like projectors and a large screen. Over time the convenience factor of a tv starts to win out. 

Using a projector at night doesn't fix all light control problems. I've not been in a proper theater but I know dealing with reflections is very important. With my noobish ht skills its obvious the pj quality is less than it should be. Whats wrong with picking quality over quantity? Those of you that say I need a dedicated room are probably right. I read somewhere else that the projector and room are like a unit and need to be designed to work together. Maybe they should start selling projectors with a note that says "Special room required" :hissyfit:



selden said:


> I'm using a Da-Lite InstaTheater "pull up" screen. It's very light and easily moved out of the way against a floorboard when not in use.


So am I! Its a pain getting everything straight when you setup though. Have you had any issues with the durability of the screen material? Its very thin.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I built my dedicated theater 5 years ago and it has a PJ with a 126" screen. I never intended to use it all the time and we don't. We do, however, watch 1-2 movies per week in it and I can't imaging watching a movie anywhere else in the house (we also have a 50" display, a 60" display and a 65" display in the house). 

Watching movies and the occasional sporting event in the theater will never get old or boring for us. Even my kids (4 and 7) love it and always ask if they can watch a movie in the theater instead of on the 60" display in their play room.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> Well shoot, that counters every one of my points :sad:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> ...


heehee... You know that was intentional. :R

I use a Panny 3000 LCD... about to upgrade to a 4000. I will be giving away the 3000 as soon as my 4000 comes in from Visual Apex (one of recent sponsor additions).

Like most others... I believe it has a LOT to do with having a dedicated room. I am really not sure how much I would use a projector if it were in our great room. Of course there is nothing small about our 67" HDTV in the great room, but if it were in the dedicated HT room... it would never get used.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I will be giving away the 3000 as soon as my 4000 comes in from Visual Apex (one of recent sponsor additions).


Do I see another giveaway here at the Shack Sonnie?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... indeed you do! :bigsmile:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

jedispork said:


> This is what I'm trying to say. I do like projectors and a large screen. Over time the convenience factor of a tv starts to win out.
> 
> Using a projector at night doesn't fix all light control problems. I've not been in a proper theater but I know dealing with reflections is very important. With my noobish ht skills its obvious the pj quality is less than it should be. Whats wrong with picking quality over quantity? Those of you that say I need a dedicated room are probably right. I read somewhere else that the projector and room are like a unit and need to be designed to work together. Maybe they should start selling projectors with a note that says "Special room required" :hissyfit:


 




> So am I! Its a pain getting everything straight when you setup though. Have you had any issues with the durability of the screen material? Its very thin.


I use the equivalent of reference marks with table legs and a small piece of colored tape on the screen's box to make alignment quick.

The (HG) screen seems durable enough, although I've been careful with it. It has developed a slight curl on the edges which is annoying. The image at the projector's "low bulb" setting certainly is bright enough, and it's close enough to the seating to be quite immersive. (Room layout is at 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/index.php?n=3318 )


----------

